# Wooden LEGO blocks



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Wooden LEGO blocks by Mokurokku*






​*Japanese firm Mokurokku hopes to get you feel closer to nature with their new wooden bricks.

Each box of mokulock bricks is priced at ¥2,835/USD31 and includes 50 pieces. they seem to be compatible with standard LEGO pieces, and we would want to see sets of mixed plastic and wood construction on different textures and colors. the mokurukku set has a disclaimer that the pieces can warp or fit together imprecisely due to the nature of the material in different temperatures and scale of humidity..*










buy them here


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Would like to see them being made!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder if they feel better than the plastic ones when you step on them bare footed in the middle of the night.


----------



## jjempson (Mar 21, 2010)

or if they taste better when you have to bite them apart….?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great idea. They would be a challenge to set up and make the first batch.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to be Bill Gates and buy a million ….and make something really cool


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*or if they taste better when you have to bite them apart….?*

I think they might be made from fruit flavored lumber … apple, pear and mulberry* *


----------

